# Sad Kermit



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I just love this guy.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Oh my....LOL


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

It's actually very well done for a visual parody.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Awwww, that was so cute. I love the way his little foot moved to the music and that shaving scene was too cute. Thanks for posting this vid, Doc.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Very melloncolly. heh


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I agree doc..
I noticed the foot action too ..
very well done
poor Kermit


----------

